

On your marks, get set, release - blackskad
http://blog.circuits.io/post/34757264038/on-your-marks-get-set-release

======
caster_cp
This is amazing. I'm definetly telling all the guys at my university about
this. I really hope it catches and we end up having something like the
"github" for us, hardware freaks.

Also, by enabling people to share design techniques, neat circuit ideas,
inventive and creative use of components, this site has the potential to
really "teach" people electronics, and to get the good practices out there.

Kudos!

------
unwind
Looks very nice, impressive features. I should look more into this, and see if
you're competetive with "local" (=manufactured in Asia but through a local
distributor, typically) alternatives.

Btw, a typo: the PCB validation says "too close to the boarder of the board"
when it, of course, means "border".

~~~
kbruneel
We refer the orders from circuits.io to oshpark. That's why our boards are
purple ;) I thing they produce the boards in the US.

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
I just tried out OSH Park with an existing circuit board that I had made
elsewhere earlier this year. Their quality is excellent and the purple
soldermask is cool. Prices are just unbelievable. My board originally cost me
about $40 with shipping for two units of an approximately 1"x1" board (no
silkscreen or mask) with 3 day turnaround using a vendor I've used many times
before. This was the cheapest of my usual vendors.

The OSHPark boards were 3 units for $5, shipping included! The only drawback
is that I had to wait about 3 weeks, but there are a lot of small boards that
I don't need quick turnaround on. I'm definitely using them again!

------
sjmulder
That looks great, I love the editor. So far it works great in Firefox (the
site mentions it’s only tested in Chrome).

You know what I’d love? A Codecademy for electronics. There are online courses
and such but none seem to be as casual and easy to get into as sites like
Codecademy and TryRuby.

~~~
kbruneel
Hey,

It could work in firefox. Its just that we only test it in Chrome, because we
have limited resources.

We love Codeacademy and have been thinking about building such a thing on
circuits.io instead of tutorials. It's a lot more fun! We will have it one of
these days.

~~~
sjmulder
I’m very much looking forward to it! Good luck with the site.

------
a1k0n
I absolutely love the idea of this, but the editors are so frustratingly buggy
I keep giving up. I've submitted several reports.

Also the user-contributed part library so far has been pretty mixed in
quality. Mostly it's junk. I hope this improves over time; I'm attempting to
do my part.

------
maantche
For anybody who likes electronics this is a blessing. Userfriendly to work
with and efficient.

------
Sephr
Awesome, but apparently the sign up page is broken.

~~~
kbruneel
Sorry about that. It should be fixed now.

------
lallouz
Awesome job Karel. This looks awesome!

